# Saint Bernard/Pyrenees X Too Hot!



## Cooper_and_dex (Jun 17, 2010)

Our saint/Pyrenees mix, Dexter has got long, thick, fuzzy hair and every summer he's miserable! We live in Kansas City, and here in the midwest it gets really hot, and extremely humid. 

I want to know the best option for keeping him cool in the summer. Not sure if there's a way to thin his hair, or should we consider shaving? Is there a grooming option out there, designed for dogs like him during the summer?

Any help will be greatly appreciated!

And pics, because a post is only as interesting as the pics lol:


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

The problem with shaving is that their coat provides insulation from the heat and protects their skin from sun burn...and its possible his coat would never grow back quite the same. 

I live in Iowa with my 16 month old Saint. Im finding keeping Buster brushed out well is really helping him cope with the summer heat. I usually brush daily for at least 15 minutes. I run the a/c (husband is far less heat tolerant than the puppy), make sure he has plenty of fresh water and limit the amount of time he spends outside during the hottest parts of the day (we walk early morning & late night this time of the year).


----------



## Cooper_and_dex (Jun 17, 2010)

I really did not want to consider shaving, which is why I was hoping there was some thinning technique or something for him!

We do keep him in most of the day now, as he won't even go out for a walk when it's this hot. He turns around and goes right back in. I have the temp here at 71 almost always, and he still won't get in his bed, or anything he just lays in on the tile! 

He's miserable on car rides too, which he loves more than anything. I just want him to be more comfortable.

Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## Cooper_and_dex (Jun 17, 2010)

By the way, Buster is HANDSOME!!


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

I second Luvmyangels. I have a pyr/anatolian X and live in SE Iowa. We make sure we keep Pete brused and Combed through completely. Make sure you are able to run a comb from the skin all the way through the coat. As long as you can do this, his coat is able to do its job. If you cannot get a comb all the way through is coat, all the way down to the skin, then he'll need some more grooming done. Shaving is not a good option as for reasons already mentioned by luvmyangels. Our boy Pete likes winters better, but does just fine in the summer, although like yours, he is inside more in the summer, when it is really hot.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

During the summer we just try to survive the heat. It's pretty common for Saints not to tolerate heat well. Buster and I really dont do a whole lot during the summer. Most days I'll spend time playing with him with different toys and working on training...mentally tire him. If we walk its before 7am or after 9-10pm. I tend to limit car rides too. Even with the a/c blowing full blast in his face it's just not the most comfortable place to be. 

Keeping him well groomed is the best way Ive found to help Buster cope with the heat. Ive been able to keep his undercoat pretty thin this year with daily brushing and I really see a difference compared to last year when I didnt have the undercoat rake or comb. Like Great Big Puppy said, you want to be able to run the comb all the way down to his skin. 

The harder surfaces seem to help keep these big guys cooler. Even with access to our beds, couch and his own doggy bed, Buster can often be found snoozing on the hard floors...especially the spots just in front of a/c vents. It's not like we can just pick these guys up and move them.


----------



## Cooper_and_dex (Jun 17, 2010)

So true! No moving them. 

I brush him daily as is, because his coat tangles if you don't. I have not tried combs on him, but his dog brush. Will grab a comb today, is there any particular tool that works best on the undercoat?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

These are the 2 most common grooming tools I use. I cant find the exact products I purchased, but these are similar.
Comb
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754430&lmdn=Category
Undercoat rake 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3738213&lmdn=Category

I use the rake more often when Bus is blowing his coat. The comb is used daily. I tend to be a bit obsessive about keeping Buster tangle free. He's around small children daily during the school year. Knowing the way little ones tend to run their fingers through his fur I dont want their fingers to snag a tangle and cause him any pain.


----------



## Cooper_and_dex (Jun 17, 2010)

I know what you mean! I could brush for hours and still not be satisfied. lol

The giants really are wonderful around children don't you agree? Dex has been with us since my daughter was 5, she trurns 8 this year, and he's always been perfect and kind. My friends bring their kids over, who just lay on him, and he just smiles his goofy smile.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster is my first Saint and my first giant breed puppy. Within the first few days he had me convinced that he wont be the last. There's a reason they call these guys "gentle giants". I couldnt ask for a better dog to have around my girls. He's gentle, patient, tolerant of their play. 

Need I say more?









I enjoy grooming. Its relaxing, especially with a dog that enjoys it the way Buster does. I usually brush him out on our front porch, he watches the world go by while Im brushing him.


----------



## Cooper_and_dex (Jun 17, 2010)

Awww! He looks so sweet!

I have grown up with big dogs, my parents have always had English Mastiffs, and then I got Dex, and my Neapolitan Mastiff, Rox. Although Rox lives with my husband now, we're living separately because he got a job out of town for the next year. 

I love the big ones, they certainly stole my heart!


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

A good undercoat rake & a sturdy, metal, wide toothed comb is your friend.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

You can also look into Cool Coats for when you are outside of the house. http://www.aahpaws.com/Cool_Coats_s/27.htm


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xie said:


> You can also look into Cool Coats for when you are outside of the house. http://www.aahpaws.com/Cool_Coats_s/27.htm


And these for car rides:
http://www.amazon.com/Miracool-Mat-24X20-Cowboy-Blue/dp/B0009P42IM

Dexter is gorgeous btw. Love that head shot of him looking out the window


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

This thread makes me glad I have short haired dogs...one of whom was out in the sun this p.m. (at mid day, in the sun!). 

Buster with "his girls" made me smile...was that picture taken at his birthday?


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> This thread makes me glad I have short haired dogs...one of whom was out in the sun this p.m. (at mid day, in the sun!).
> 
> *Buster with "his girls" made me smile...was that picture taken at his birthday? *


Nope, that was for Christina's birthday. My 3rd baby girl turned 6 yesterday. She just wouldnt move to the front like I said...she's the back left kid.


----------



## Cooper_and_dex (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great suggestions! Those links are perfect!

Really appreciate all the responses, I am new to the forum, but I love it already!


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Cooper_and_dex said:


> Thanks everyone for the great suggestions! Those links are perfect!
> 
> Really appreciate all the responses, I am new to the forum, but I love it already!


YW!...I love how Dexter looks!...Personality wise does he take after the St. or the Pyr in him?


----------

